# freshwater aquarium background



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I know how to make a vivarium background, but what about a freshwater fish tank background? I'm moving soon and I'm going to have to get rid of all of my fish (if anybody wants some freshwater fish in SoCal pm me), and I thought it would be a nice time to start over and make the best possible freshwater display aquarium I can. The tank is 26g bowfront.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I have seen really cool backgrounds in cichlids aquariums. 









3D Aquarium Background









my DIY aquarium background • Cichlid-Forum

AquaScapeOnline We sell a wide selection of piranhas, stingrays, cichlids, plecos, catfish and rare oddball tropical fish.

DIY - Aquarium Background

Good luck!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks, I'll definitely have a look at the threads. I did try to do a search here on DB, but the results came up with like 25 pages. I'm looking for a kind of Amazon river-style background, by the way.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

frog dude said:


> I know how to make a vivarium background, but what about a freshwater fish tank background? I'm moving soon and I'm going to have to get rid of all of my fish (if anybody wants some freshwater fish in SoCal pm me), and I thought it would be a nice time to start over and make the best possible freshwater display aquarium I can. The tank is 26g bowfront.


I use Universal Habitat Backgrounds..
Waterproof
Easy to Install


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^^ what he said

Realistic artificial rocks created for aquarium, reptile habitats | Universal Habitats

I've never owned one but I've seen them in action a couple times... They look really good IMO.

I think they are offering them in exo terra and zoomed sizes now too... gotta find out where to get em though.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> ^^^^ what he said
> 
> Realistic artificial rocks created for aquarium, reptile habitats | Universal Habitats
> 
> ...


those are nice, just wish new how to buy them


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks guys. man, those backgrounds are pretty awesome! but yeah, I am also wondering how to buy them too...


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a source for some of them online: Aquarium Backgrounds: Universal Rock Aquarium Backgrounds

They do seem to have a limited amount of actual distributors... I know one of the companies that frequents the Hamburg reptile show in PA usually sells them, but that doesnt help you west coast guys... sorry haha


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I built this one for my newt tank. It used to be nearly full, but they didn't appreciate the depth so I modified it.










~Sue


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice! How did you make it?


----------



## keitht (Jan 15, 2011)

JPccusa said:


> 3D Aquarium Background


@JPccusa thanks for this link, the DIY foam cutter is awesome!


-Keith


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

frog dude said:


> Nice! How did you make it?



here is my build thread on Caudata.org

Finally! the 36 gal bow front build begins!!!! - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------

